# Closed - Turkish Walnut Blanks - No more Available



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

As was recently mentioned over in another forum, a Turkish company is offering us Turkish Walnut pen blanks for a reasonable price. I have gotten word that I can get 200 of these as a trial run, if all goes well then we will continue ordering from them and most likely they will end up on Exotics since I already send some of the woods their way.

So without further ado, the nitty gritty.

To keep this transparent, the price of 200 blanks to me is $395 I'm being told at the moment. So the price for 5 blanks to you will be as follows

5 blanks lots - $10
Shipping in the states - $5 (overseas will be flat-rate envelope rounded up to the next dollar, as I like to keep it simple)
Paypal fees per 5 blank order and what not- $1

So $16 will get you 5 blanks. 

Anything left over after all is said and done will go to the site.

Shipping time is estimated at a bout 10 days, but take this with a grain of salt. And lastly, DO NOT buy in if you can't loose the money. This is the first time and while I don't anticipate any problems, we don't know this company.

Picture to come shortly.

Curtis or Monty, let me know if we need to make any changes to this buy, since I know it's not quite the normal type.

The list
Russianwolf    10   Paid
DCBluesman   10    Paid
Ed4copies      10   paid
Soccer2010    5   Sending CheckReceived
Turbowagon    5   Paid
Mark              5   Paid
JDmeyers4     5    Paid
Darrin           5   Paid
Mredburn       5     Paid
Greg O'Sherwood   5  Paid

RDH79    5  Paid
Roddesigner    5   Paid 
RyanNJ    5    Paid
Bruce119     5    Paid
Paladin    5   Paid
Slick     5   PAid
BruceK     5 Paid
LandfillLumber    5   Paid
hebertjo      5    Paid
Steelerfan      5    Paid

Livertrans     5   Paid
arw01     5  PAid
Hewunch    5   Paid
Toolman   5   Paid
Heartofapen    5    Paid
DTSWebb     5    Paid
Rchan63    5    Sending Check Sentreceived
Hawksfeather    5   Paid
Greenmtnguy    5    PAid
Pioneerpens   5    Paid

1dweed    5    Paid
ptownsubbie    5   Paid
guylaizure    5   Paid
displacedcanadian   5  Sending Checksentreceived
monty   5  Paid
SteveG    5   PAid
RichF    5   Paid


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5 or 10 depending on how many people buy in.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5, 10 if you will allow.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd like 20, please PM me your paypal and I will send $64.  I agree that I am totally "at risk" on this.  IF the merchandise does not arrive, I agree it is MY loss---this is a gamble that I am willing to take!!!

THANKS AGAIN, MIKE!!

I was typing while the other two entries came in---don't want to "hog"--let me know how I can best help, Mike --5, 10, 15, 20--all ok with me.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll put everyone in for 5 for now. If we don't reach 200 in a couple days, then I'll bump people up in the order they requested.


----------



## soccer2010 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll take 5.


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5, 10 if you will allow.


----------



## Mark (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5. 10 when possible. 

PM me the info for $16.00 via paypal.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll take 5 please.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

One thing I'll mention here. I'm going under the assumption at the moment that their will be no additional fees (customs, etc.) as I haven't experienced those with other woods I've imported from Europe, but will inform everyone if there are any that require a price bump.

Also,
 I am lucky enough to have a friend that makes custom gun stocks and he gave me a piece of curly Turkish a couple years ago. The average age of the trees used for this is well over 150 years. The grain of the wood is MUCH tighter than that of regular Black Walnut. It is a pleasure to work with.


----------



## darrin1200 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Mike

I'll take 5. Could you send me your Paypal info.

If there are any left, I will take an additional 5.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 20, 2010)

I will commit to 20. Adjust to fit as needed.
Mike


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll take 5, 10 if allowed.

Thanks for doing this. Easily worth the risk if they look as good as shown.

.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

We are at 10 people, so 50 blanks already ordered. (60 on hold)


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mike I will take 5. 10 if you can get them.

Thanks
Rich H.


----------



## roddesigner (Aug 20, 2010)

Mike I am in for 5-10 whatever is best for you


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Put me down for 10


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 20, 2010)

I would like 10

thank you


----------



## Paladin (Aug 20, 2010)

I will take 5, or 10 if you need to do it that way. Just let me know the PayPal info when appropriate and I will pay that way.

Thanks.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

that makes 75 taken and another 85 on hold. At this rate, I'll likely be closing this tomorrow and collecting money to send overseas.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 20, 2010)

Mike,
I am interested but I have a question. The picture looks like sierra sized blanks, but without ruler or tape it is hard to tell. What size blanks are we committing to buy?


----------



## slick (Aug 20, 2010)

hewunch said:


> Mike,
> I am interested but I have a question. The picture looks like sierra sized blanks, but without ruler or tape it is hard to tell. What size blanks are we committing to buy?



I'd like to know that as well, but I'm in for 5 either way.


----------



## BruceK (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5 or 10.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5 of them I hope they are nice as the photos on the web site I have found some vendors show only the best of the best.Send me info. for payment.Thanks for doing this,Victor


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

blank sizes are 3/4s by 5 inches. The pic is what was sent to me to show the quality of the wood to expect. 

This is a test batch to make sure the quality and reliability is there. We don't want anyone taking a big risk on this without knowing. That's why I'm limiting it to 5 blank batches to start. Most of us can afford to loose $10 (if it never shows up, I'll can at least refund people's shipping), but $400 is a lot to risk on an unknown.


----------



## hebertjo (Aug 20, 2010)

If you still have more I am in for 5 as well. Let me know If I made it in time and the paypal info.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5, 10 if permitted. 

Carl


----------



## livertrans (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll take 5 also. Just need paypal info. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## arw01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am in for 5 too.  Just post up some paypal information and will take care of that.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 20, 2010)

Cool. I am in for 5 or 10 then.


----------



## tool-man (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5 blanks please.


----------



## HeartofaPen (Aug 20, 2010)

Put me in for 5-10 as well.


----------



## dtswebb (Aug 20, 2010)

Mike -

I posted on the previous thread that I would be willing to put in for 10 blanks.  So I'll pay now for the 5 blanks and if we're able to increase, I'll pay for another 5 blanks.

Please PM you info and I'll get you the money.

Thank you.

Matthew


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

26 participants so far for 130 confirmed. Have room for 14 more people.

I'm going to close this once we reach 40 people OR 11PM tonight. I'll figure it out then if we need people to take more.


----------



## Rchan63 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5 or 10 please.


----------



## HawksFeather (Aug 20, 2010)

Like almost everyone else 5 for sure and 10 if available.

Jerry


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5 or 10 if possible


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 20, 2010)

i'll take 5- prefer 10 if possible.


----------



## 1dweeb (Aug 20, 2010)

5 for me.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5. PM me the details please.


----------



## guylaizure (Aug 20, 2010)

I am in for 5.Would like 10 if possible.PM with paypal info.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 20, 2010)

I will go in for 5.


----------



## Monty (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for 5 also.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

That's 35 participants and 175 blanks, just 5 more slots open for this trial run.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2010)

WOW you got REAL sales talent there, MIKE!!!!!


----------



## SteveG (Aug 20, 2010)

I will go for 5, and up it to 10 if allowed


----------



## RichF (Aug 20, 2010)

Put me down for 5.  Please send payment info.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks it All closed....PM's to come shortly.

Ed and Lou will be sending $27, Everyone else stateside will be $16, and any Canadians will be $23

I think that covers everyone.

Okay, with the 60 rule for PM's this may have to wait until morning. Everyone will get a PM confirmation but

Russian Wolf (at) gmail (period) com 

is where you send the funds noted above. That's all one word, no spaces or underscores.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Paypal sent!
Thanks for doing the heavy lifting on this one.

Good luck to us all.

.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

I learned how to send a PM to a bunch of you at one time.... see even and old dog like me can learn a  new trick

All PM's out.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Paypal Sent


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay, Off to bed for me. I'll update things again tomorrow.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> WOW you got REAL sales talent there, MIKE!!!!!



Just wait for the Woodpenpro group buy next month...... No limits.... I'm betting that one is going to hurt me. :biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 21, 2010)

I would like 5 please. Thank you.


----------



## HeartofaPen (Aug 21, 2010)

PP Sent


----------



## philkessling (Aug 21, 2010)

I missed the swap to the Group Buy thread. I will take 5 or 10 if anyone falls out. Or wait for the next buy.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## DonHo (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll take 5.

Donho


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Aug 21, 2010)

If there are any left, I'll take 5.  Paypal will come after confirmation of availability.  Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll let you guys know if anyone falls out, but for now, we are done.



Jim15 said:


> I would like 5 please. Thank you.





philkessling said:


> I missed the swap to the Group Buy thread. I will take 5 or 10 if anyone falls out. Or wait for the next buy.
> Thanks,
> Phil





DonHo said:


> I'll take 5.
> 
> Donho





Robert Sherlock said:


> If there are any left, I'll take 5.  Paypal will come after confirmation of availability.  Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay I think I have us updated for the moment.

24 people other than myself have paid already. 

As I mentioned to someone else. It will take a day or two to get the money together, transfered to my bank so that I can then get a WesterUnion/Moneygram ready to go. He has said average shipping time is 10 days. I've had package from Ireland take as little as 5 days and as much as two week.

I will keep everyone informed as to the status of the process, once the money leave, etc.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Initial $400 being sent to my bank account now. Should take a couple days to show up.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm a little confused.  Does this mean that those of us that applied in the original forum, but didn't make it to this one are out?   Not complaining, just trying to confirm where I stand.  I can wait for another time if need be.

Thanks.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 22, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> I'm a little confused.  Does this mean that those of us that applied in the original forum, but didn't make it to this one are out?   Not complaining, just trying to confirm where I stand.  I can wait for another time if need be.
> 
> Thanks.



Yep, I only was able to confirm 200 blanks from the supplier for this go round. I decided to build a fresh start up so that I wouldn't need to wait for responses from people for several days that may or may not have the funds available at this time. 

If everything goes well, There will be more opportunities. If it falls apart, at least you won't be out anything.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 25, 2010)

Funds are in my account and I'm trying to confirm moneygram info with the vendor.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 25, 2010)

I've had confirmation of the info from Onur and the moneygram will go out tomorrow.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank for all of the updates!


----------



## Grizz (Aug 27, 2010)

If anyone wants to sell just 1 or 2 of their blanks when you get them... please let me know.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay guys, money is in Turkey.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 28, 2010)

message from Onur



> Hi Mike,
> 
> Everything is okay. I will deliver your shipment to aircargo on Monday.
> 
> ...



Let the waiting begin.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, I for one look forward to seeing some pen photos once you folks get them!


----------



## Cindylee (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, very interesting.  I know this one is closed, but if it works out and you order more I would be in for a future order.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

There's been a small delay, but he sent a picture of "Our" blanks



> Hello Mike,
> 
> I want to inform you something that today we have a public festival here in Turkey. Everywhere is closed. So i could send your shipment tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2010)

ooohhhhh,

I'd like the bottom picture, 4th from the left and the top picture third one in, .................................


(You DID post that so we could pick, RIGHT???):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> ooohhhhh,
> 
> I'd like the bottom picture, 4th from the left and the top picture third one in, .................................
> 
> ...



Sure, you can pick all you like...... I'm not going to say that those will be the ones that make it into your box, but pick away. :tongue:

Amazing when you think that this is the "waste" stock from cutting the gun blanks, isn't it.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 30, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Sure, you can pick all you like...... I'm not going to say that those will be the ones that make it into your box, but pick away. :tongue:
> 
> Amazing when you think that this is the "waste" stock from cutting the gun blanks, isn't it.


 

Lets see how about row 2 #5 and row 3 # 12 you can pick the other 3 

They look great Thanks for taking this on. :biggrin:

.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Newest



> Dear Mike,
> 
> I delivered the shipment to NEX Worldwide Express today.
> 
> ...


----------



## slick (Aug 31, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > ooohhhhh,
> ...


----------



## LandfillLumber (Sep 1, 2010)

A very nice way of using up scraps I like his style,lol.Can't wait to get my 5 blanks.Thanks again for running this all,Victor


----------



## johndrew (Sep 3, 2010)

*Blanks*

Put me in for 5 blanks and send me your PayPal information for payment.


----------



## MrWright (Sep 3, 2010)

I would like to have 10 of the Turkish Walnut if you have more of them coming in or if you have them now.  Just let me know where to send the $ .  If nothing is available put me on the next list shipment. FW


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 3, 2010)

Right now, I'm expecting 200 to arrive in the next week or so. They are all spoken for. 

If this test run goes well, I expect that another buy will be run, or one of our site vendors will pick them up for inventory.


----------



## carsonbm (Sep 4, 2010)

I will take 10 if you get anymore.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, it ain't cocaine......

Package has arrived, It will be a couple days till I can get everything organized and start getting packages together to ship. Hopefully have everything ready to go on Saturday.


----------



## Mark (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for doing this Mike. It was/is a huge undertaking on your part.  Thanks for pulling it together..


----------



## arw01 (Sep 8, 2010)

Woo hoo!

have you splashed a little mineral spirits on a few blanks to see how they pop?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 8, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Well, it ain't cocaine......
> 
> Package has arrived, It will be a couple days till I can get everything organized and start getting packages together to ship. Hopefully have everything ready to go on Saturday.


 
Begin sarcasm... 

Couple of days?!? Come'on, you can't sleep until they are sent.....LOL!

End sarcasm.....

All seriousness, Thanks for putting your neck out on this one! I can't wait to get the blanks in my hands!


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 8, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it ain't cocaine......
> ...



[Peeks out of shop covered in Turkish Walnut shavings]
What you guys wanted me to send them to you while they were still square?!?!?!?!? :tongue::tongue::tongue:

(trust me, I'm sitting in my office as much as I wish I wasn't. Phone calls are welcome. I'm bored.)


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 8, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> PTownSubbie said:
> 
> 
> > Russianwolf said:
> ...


 
Alright...you got me on that one. I will just be happy to get square blanks....


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 11, 2010)

Okay, I have them all packed now, and my wife will be printing labels either tonight or tomorrow.

Onur included a half dozen bonus blanks. These were put into packs at random and I have no idea who will receive one.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 11, 2010)

It hasnt been said enough, Thank you for doing this.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes many thanks for running this buy.I feel lucky I think I'm getting a bonus pack,lol.Victor


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry for the delay gents and gems. I've been having issues with paypal's click and ship the last couple days. Lillian thinks it's working now, and I'll try printing labels again tonight.

For those that sent checks, please confirm your addresses, and I'll get those printed too.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 15, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Okay, I have them all packed now, and my wife will be printing labels either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Onur included a half dozen bonus blanks. These were put into packs at random and I have no idea who will receive one.



 Hey Mike,  Those extra blanks should have been YOUR tip!!! Thanks so much for doing this--I would never have gotten it done this last week---


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 15, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I have them all packed now, and my wife will be printing labels either tonight or tomorrow.
> ...



It's okay Ed, I got what I wanted out of this. A supply of some really nice wood. Onur did right by us, so I don't see it being a problem for future supplies.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 15, 2010)

okay, got paypal working again, but now I'm out of ink. So it will be tomorrow, which I am off of work and can focus on getting this done and out of here.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

All but 6 are labeled and ready to go out with the mail tomorrow. I'm working on the others now, have to use USPS for them since Paypal won't let me print them from check payments and such.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 16, 2010)

You can use the multi order shipping option in paypal. It is under seller tools iirc


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

hewunch said:


> You can use the multi order shipping option in paypal. It is under seller tools iirc



That thing never works for me. 

All done except for Lou who didn't included his address with payment......  PM me Lou and I'll get yours out this weekend.

All others will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy to confirm that ALL packages have now been mailed. Have fun boys and girls.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 20, 2010)

Got my blanks today. They look great.

Thanks


----------



## 1dweeb (Sep 20, 2010)

bruce119 said:


> Got my blanks today. They look great.
> 
> Thanks





+1, Very Nice! Thanks for making this happen.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Sep 20, 2010)

I got mine today and I must say they are a little plain for the most part.I got one great blank,but I did score the extra bonus blank,weeeeeeeee.A couple are not much different then the Black Walnut I have a ton of.Sorry not trying the B-tch just stating my opinion,they are like knees everyone has at least one.Again a huge thanks for doing all the BS that goes into doing one of these buys.Thank you,Victor


----------



## Mark (Sep 20, 2010)

My package arrived today. They are awesome. Thx again.. I'll definitely buy again. These will go fast...


----------



## Monty (Sep 20, 2010)

Got mine today.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 20, 2010)

good to hear guys.

Yeah some weren't to heavily figured, but the big difference that I've noticed between Turkish and the other walnuts is due to the age the grain is much tighter.


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 20, 2010)

Got mine as well.  Thanks Mike!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 21, 2010)

MIne arrived, Thank you for the work you put into it.
Mike


----------



## Lenny (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, ... Ladies and Gentlemen .... Lets see some pens!!! 

Show us what we missed out on!!!


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 21, 2010)

LandfillLumber said:


> I got mine today and I must say they are a little plain for the most part.I got one great blank,but I did score the extra bonus blank,weeeeeeeee.A couple are not much different then the Black Walnut I have a ton of.Sorry not trying the B-tch just stating my opinion,they are like knees everyone has at least one.Again a huge thanks for doing all the BS that goes into doing one of these buys.Thank you,Victor



Same here Wasnt really what I thought they would be.


----------



## arw01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Perhaps they are all not from $10,000 dollar gunstock blanks, but with a proper oil finish to get some grain pop, they should be extremely striking!


----------



## hebertjo (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike - 

Thank you for handling this group buy! I received the blanks yesterday and they look great!

Thanks,


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 21, 2010)

A reminder for all of you who can't wait to turn these. Walnut is one of the most common wood allergies.  Let's be careful out there!


----------



## jdmyers4 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike,

I recieved my 5 blanks yesterday.  They look great!  Thank you for handling this 'buy' for us.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 21, 2010)

Got mine today. Thanks!!


----------



## livertrans (Sep 21, 2010)

got mine today


----------



## dtswebb (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike -

The blanks arrived in today's mail.  I'm going to have fun with these.

Thank you for spearheading this group buy.

Matthew


----------



## RyanNJ (Sep 21, 2010)

got mine. Awesome thanks for running the buy


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 21, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Ok, ... Ladies and Gentlemen .... Lets see some pens!!!
> 
> Show us what we missed out on!!!


 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=68293


----------



## Rchan63 (Sep 22, 2010)

I can't wait until I receive mine.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Received mine yesterday, thanks Mike for handling the group buy.

Carl


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Rchan63 said:


> I can't wait until I receive mine.



Here's your tracking number

9405 5036 9930 0345 6671 58

But they are behind in info as usual.


----------



## Rchan63 (Sep 22, 2010)

WoW thanks Mike with the tracking#


----------



## HawksFeather (Sep 23, 2010)

Mike,

Just wanted to say thanks for taking care of the order and to let you know that my blanks arrived safe and sound.  Look good.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Rchan63 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Mike

The blanks came in today and they're loking good.

Thanks again

Richard


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Mike!!

Got mine today, too---nice----thanks again for your efforts!!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Mike,
I got mine this morning. Looking good and thanks for the effort.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 25, 2010)

Good to hear. If anyone hasn't received shipment yet, please let me know so that I can follow up.

I will be marking this as closed now.


----------

